# more options for the season pass



## xanthome (Apr 22, 2007)

On my awesome ReplayTV 5000 series I have the ability to specify what days to record on. Even what time of day.

I watch a lot of programs that won't detect a re-run. EPL review show, sky sports news, BBC world news, etc.

Try setting up a season pass for BBC world news on BBC america and it'll record almost constantly. I'd like to record it at 3-4 am if present.

Or EPL review show on Fox Soccer Channel. The new show is always on a sunday. I don't want to record it monday, tuesday, wednesday etc.

This is sorely missed on Tivo.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Can't you just do a manual recording for those?


----------



## xanthome (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll have to look into that, never even looked at it, I'm used to manual records being a once off recording and not repeat recordings.

If manual record can be set to keep 4-5 episodes and record a named program on a named channel every week then that'll do.


----------

